# I Recieved This Email Today .



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

A man came home from work late, tired and irritated, to find his 5-year old son waiting for him at the door.

SON: 'Daddy, may I ask you a question?'

DAD: 'Yeah s ure, what it is?' replied the man.

SON: 'Daddy, how much do you make an hour?'

DAD: 'That's none of your business. Why do you ask such a thing?' the man said angrily.

SON: 'I just want to know. Please tell me, how much do you make an hour?'

DAD: 'If you must know, I make $50 an hour.'

SON: 'Oh,' the little boy replied, with his head down.

SON: 'Daddy, may I please borrow $25?'

The father was furious, 'If the only reason you asked that is so you can borrow some money to 
buy a silly toy or some other nonsense, then you march yourself straight to your room and go to 
bed. Think about why you are being so selfish. I don't work hard everyday for such childish 
frivolity's.'

The little boy quietly went to his room and shut the door.

The man sat down and started to get even angrier about the little boy's questions. How dare he 
ask such questions only to get some money? < BR>
After about an hour or so, the man had calmed down , and started to think:

Maybe there was something he really needed to buy with that $25.00 and he really 
didn't ask for money very often The man went to the door of the little boy's room and opened the 
door.

'Are you asleep, son?' He asked.

'No daddy, I'm awake,' replied the boy.

'I've been thinking, maybe I was too hard on you earlier' said the man. 'It's been a 
long day and I took out my aggravation on you. Here's the $25 you asked for.'

The little boy sat straight up, smiling. 'Oh, thank you daddy!' he yelled. Then, reaching under his 
pillow he pulled out some crumpled up bills.

The man saw that the boy already had money, started to get angry again.

The little boy slowly counted out his money, and then looked up at his father.

'Why do you want more money if you already have some?' the father grumbled.

'B ecause I didn't have enough, but now I do,' the little boy replied.

'Daddy, I have $50 now. Can I buy an hour of your time? Please come home early 
tomorrow. I would like to have dinner with you.'

The father was crushed. He put his arms around his little son, and he 
begged for his forgiveness.

It's just a short reminder to all of you working so hard in life. 
We should not let time slip through our fingers without having spent some time with those who 
really matter to us, those close to our hearts. Do remember to share that $50 worth of your time 
with someone you love.

If we die tomorrow, the company that we are working for could easily replace us in a matter of 
hours. But the family & friends we leave behind will feel the loss for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

How very true.


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Now that will make you stop and think before you put your big foot in your mouth.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

things like this make it even more important to leave the television off and pack the camper for a good time to be spent with the family.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Story! Thanks for sharing! This is so true......!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats one of the big reasons we camp........ family time


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. That didn't go anywhere near where I was thinking it would.

With a little "copy and paste," I, too, will send this out in an email.

Mike


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome. we usually realize we should have done things a little different when it's to late. thanks for the reminder.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah and the Dad ought to give him an extra 20 minutes to account for the fed tax, ss, and medicare that he won't need to pay.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK that made me cry.









Tami


----------

